
19 States Still Allow Corporal Punishment in School (2014) - polm23
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/answer-sheet/wp/2014/09/18/19-states-still-allow-corporal-punishment-in-school/
======
g82918
Does anyone know if this is still accurate today?

~~~
polm23
Didn't see it before I posted this, but this New York Times article from the
end of last year indicates it's still 19 states.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/13/us/corporal-punishment-
sc...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/13/us/corporal-punishment-school-
tennessee.html)

